# Monkey Pod Slabs



## Panik (Jan 20, 2012)

Okay so recently I came into the possession of two 3" thick slabs of green monkey pod approximately 2.5' wide by approximately 4 and 6' foot respectively. Both of those slabs have been end sealed and are stickered in my garage which is kept at around 50% rel. humidity. My question is how much movement and checking can I reasonably expect? Also I have received conflicting information in regards to the durability of the sapwood in comparison to the heartwood, with one person relating to me that monkey pod sapwood can degraded very quickly. If anyone has experience working with wood from the monkey pod family I would really enjoy hearing about your experiences, especially if it pertains to slab wood.

Below should be a picture of the smaller of the two slabs. This slab and the other I am in possession of were the 1st and 2nd slab after the initial leveling cut was made during milling.


----------



## Burl_Eric (Jan 26, 2012)

Your photo does not show up.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

I've always liked those trees, and have a small one growing in my yard. They are native to Peru, often called a "peruvian pine". Never heard of the wood being used, I've only seen one that was big enough to mill. Best of luck with it.


----------

